# That Damn Buzzing Sound!



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

when i turn on my stereo it sounds good........but when i turn on the lights, theres this big buzzing noise comin from my rear speakers and my sub.....im thinkin it might be my amp being turned up max power, but i aint sure.....help please??


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

k, from that ima guess you have a sub amp in the trunk? or atleast some kind of amp :-/


where is that amp grounded to? good desc. or pic


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> k, from that ima guess you have a sub amp in the trunk? or atleast some kind of amp :-/
> 
> 
> where is that amp grounded to? good desc. or pic


actually my amp is under my passenger seat....its a kenwood 600 watt amp...looks kinda old too....not sure where its grounded...my friend hooked up all the wiring for me


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Sounds like you are having some interference in the power supply to the amp, whether it's the power or ground. Chances are since the +12 is connected directly to the battery, your ground is bad. I suggest you go in there and find out where it's grounded. The paint should be scraped off of that spot and it should be very securely bolted to the car. I've seen people before that just stripped off like 4" of the end of the ground wire and just wrapped it around something metal. Make sure your friend didn't do this, and if he did go kick his ass.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........my nifty mounting place in the trunk.......is a bolt for the trunk latch  wire is hidden under carpet/isnt messed with......and those bolts are kinda tough


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> Sounds like you are having some interference in the power supply to the amp, whether it's the power or ground. Chances are since the +12 is connected directly to the battery, your ground is bad. I suggest you go in there and find out where it's grounded. The paint should be scraped off of that spot and it should be very securely bolted to the car. I've seen people before that just stripped off like 4" of the end of the ground wire and just wrapped it around something metal. Make sure your friend didn't do this, and if he did go kick his ass.



so can i just lift up my carpet, scrape the paint off a secure spot, drill a bolt into the scraped spot with the ground wire under the bolt??


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yupp...thats exactly how my amp is wired...make sure u scrape all of the paint off and u can even get the lil connector that the wire goes into and its like a washer u screw the screw into for the optimal secure ground.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks for the help....ima go fix that problem right now


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Russia said:


> and u can even get the lil connector that the wire goes into and its like a washer u screw the screw into for the optimal secure ground.




It's called a ring terminal


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

God Im bored...haha, Ring Terminal! THATS IT!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hm.........again, im lazy, so......

why go through all the trouble of drilling n stuff, when you can just use a bolt from one of the seats  since thats where you said the amp is anyway hehe. but yah, still may have to scrape paint off


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Russia said:


> God Im bored...haha, Ring Terminal! THATS IT!



hahaha, the smileys PWN me


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> hm.........again, im lazy, so......
> 
> why go through all the trouble of drilling n stuff, when you can just use a bolt from one of the seats  since thats where you said the amp is anyway hehe. but yah, still may have to scrape paint off


My thoughts exactly. 

Use a big enough ring terminal and just ground right to the closest seat bolt. 
And don’t forget to scrape the paint for good contact.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

ok i scraped the paint off this spot and i bolted the ground wire down.....but i still got the buzzing noise when i turned my lights while the stereo was on......*BUT heres the thing.....while it was making the buzzing sound, i turned down the power of the amp just a little and the buzzing noise went down just a bit....and my sub was pushing not even half hard as it was when i had the amp turned up to max....and remember, i only turned it down just barely....im thinkin that my problem is my amp now or somethin.......


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wait you had your gain maxed?


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> wait you had your gain maxed?



yup.......is that bad?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Be glad that buzzing is the least of your problems right now. With every beat you are destroying your sub more and more if you have the gain maxed. Ever heard of clipping? A normal signal is supposed to look like a sine wave, nice and smooth. When an amp is turned up too much it starts to chop off the top and bottom of this sine wave. This is called clipping, and if you have it turned up too far your signal can actually look like a square wave. This is horrible for your sub and it will cause it to blow very fast. You need to play some test tones and set your gains right, if the sub isn't loud enough for you when the gain is set right then you need another sub or more power.

http://totoro.efiregate.net/index.htm


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you have indiglo gauges or indiglo HVAC? If so the ground on those
wires could be the problem. It was for me. I regrounded both my indiglo
gauges and took most of the wine out. Also, if you run the speaker wires
with the power wire next to each other will cause some wine. See if that helps.


----------

